# X-Trail Clutch failure



## westcountrygirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Bought our x-trail Dec 2008. It had done 21k and was 3 years old 55/05 plate. It has now done 28500k and broke down, loss of drive Saturday. We got a dealer extended warranty for 1 year with it dealer funded.
The service chap has just come back to us and said they have rejected our claim under the warranty due to driver abuse of the clutch. The rivets of the 'flywheel' have sheared.
I have done a lot of research on the net and it seems to be a mechanical defect and has happened to a lot of people at around this mileage.
We don't tow and don't offroad. Most of my driving is done for long journeys not town driving with constant gear changing. We are in our 50's and know how to change gear properly, have never ever had to change a clutch on all of our previous cars.
The dealer is ringing tomorrow to discuss. I am not going to take this laying down and will fight them even to the courts if necessary. After doing 7k odd miles how can they say it's clutch abuse when it's blatantly down on the warranty details that the only thing that is not covered ref the clutch is frictional material!!!
Any thoughts appreciated before I blow my top!!


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Definitely take this to higher ground. There seems to be a fair amount of precedents regarding this clutch issue. 

PS: Don't blow your top, get all your relevant information down on paper, stay calm, cool and collected and present your case in a stoic manner and you will come out on top!!!


Good luck


----------

